
Google and the Myth of Universal - raju
http://books.google.com/books?id=rc19MRhlUEgC&dq=google+and+the+myth+of+universal+knowledge&pg=PP1&ots=Qydq4nTeeB&sig=yrBagWZDWCM2lil6RSmmd2bqTaA&hl=en&prev=http://www.google.com/search%3Fhl%3Den%26safe%3Doff%26client%3Dsafari%26rls%3Den%26q%3DGoogle%2Band%2Bthe%2BMyth%2Bof%2BUniversal%2BKnowledge%26btnG%3DSearch&sa=X&oi=print&ct=title&cad=one-book-with-thumbnail
======
raju
I found it ironic that a book that raises issues and concerns with Google's
digitization of material available in public libraries, itself digitized on
Google Books.

